
Interactive LaTeX in HTML5 - lelf
http://latex2html5.com/
======
picomancer
I've been thinking for a long time that this is something the world needs -- a
way to easily make interactive mathematical diagrams.

Not necessarily using LaTeX and HTML5; not even necessarily browser-based.
(Although a plugin-free browser-based implementation would have obvious
advantages.)

